# Painters have the potential for DNA Damage



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

While looking for the hazards associated with Oil/Alkyd drying agents, I stumbled across the following link: 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK304433/

It's a pretty interesting read if you have a deep interest in hazards associated with painting. I have not read the whole thing. Yet.

The thread title relates to the following: Genetics and Related effects Sec. 4.2. (Sub section 4.2.1.)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DNA damage... pfffttt. My kids' webbed toes and fingers have made them awesome swimmers.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

My twenty year old daughter is fine, and at my age, well, I have pretty much put myself out to pasture, so I'm not too worried about reproducing and creating a mutant. LOL


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm not sure the study was referring to off springs as much as it was focused on exposure that leads to DNA mutation, that eventually leads to cancer and other ailments. If anything, it reaffirms the use of PPE.


----------

